# New to Beekeeping



## Tacobass (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am a noob so please forgive all my questions. Thanks


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome TB!


----------



## WillieBee (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello, a fellow newbie here .. but without any bees.

I'l be starting for real in 2013, after I attend a course in the spring. On here now to try and get some early knowledge .. may as well try and look clever on the course, rather than being a total beginner.

Good luck in your new hobby


----------

